
34th Chaos Communication Congress (34C3) Tuwat - based2
https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
======
lispm
Don't miss the Fahrplan, the timetable:
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2017/Fahrplan/)

Talks will be streamed. German language will be translated...

Plan some extended viewing time, because there are lots of interesting
sessions.

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/de/comments/7me52u/34c3_startet_in_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/de/comments/7me52u/34c3_startet_in_leipzig/)

------
tuwat
FAQ: What is the meaning of tuwat?

~~~
d33
The motto of this year's edition of CCC, as shown here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_Communication_Congress#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaos_Communication_Congress#Congresses)

It will probably be explained in the opening talk.

EDIT: also, maybe this?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuwat_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuwat_language)

~~~
lispm
German: Tu wat, tu was, mache was

->

'do what'

->

do something, be active, change things

1981 the left/alternative scene in Germany was thinking about the use of
computers in society (police, companies, ...). There was a TUNIX congress. The
'tuwat' note in the TAZ newspaper invited to a meeting, which was kind of the
foundation of the Chaos Computer Club... which was the birth of the hacker
movement in Germany. tuwat is the motto calling people into action and to
change the society with projects, meetings, a club, a congress, ...

~~~
jojoo
And TUNIX has the double-meaning w/ unix and do nothing (nix is nothing in
german slang)

